# Need help finding a Witch Hat Pattern



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

I was mulling around costume ideas for this year, and found some really cute whimsical witches hats online today. None of them were quite right for me, but they inspired a desire to make my own. I looked for a do it yourself witch hat pattern, but haven't been able to find anything designed to be worn.

Here is the link to the hats I was admiring:

http://moonstruckgiftshop.com/witchway.html

Does anyone have any experience making these?

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some patterns I found on line that include a wizard hat that could be decorated in a witchy way. I don't know if they are all still in print.

Simplicity 9887
Butterick 3184
McCalls' 3339
McCalls' 3789

There is also a discussion of making a witch's hat without a pattern on this site:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=545423


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you RoxyBlue! I am going to play around with the info on that site this weekend. If I can't come up with anything, I will look for those patterns.


----------



## ThAnswr (Jun 22, 2009)

You could also purchase some of the fairly inexpensive witch hats at WalMart or KMart and use a sewing pattern as a cover for the frame that's already there. I've done this with several witch hats using Butterick B4888. A little tweaking and no one would guess it all started with a $1.99 hat. 

Good luck


----------

